# Are you or do you know someone who fits this?



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

I am a features writer for Now Magazine.

We are currently working on a feature about women who are freezing
their eggs to delay motherhood.

We are looking for a case study of a woman in her 20s - 40s who has
frozen her eggs because she hasn't met Mr. Right or she wants to
advance her career etc...



Please IM me for contact details

Kim


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)




----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Kim,

Just FYI, pretty sure this doesn't apply to any of us singles on the thread here - we're all either already having tx or considering starting it soon, rather than freezing our eggs for future use (at 38 my poor eggs are already too old for freezing anyway...)

hope you find someone for your article
regards
Laura


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Laura

I did tell the Lady it was a long shot but said i would try.

Kimx x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Kim - have PM'd you!  Not sure if I fit the bill or not!


----------

